# Feline Kohl Power



## mintcollective1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Its wonderful and brilliant and amazing and the girl (and guys) at my counter want to get as many people as possible to contact the company to try to keep this permenant!  It is literally the blackest black out.  If people can contact MAC and get them to change the packaging of the studio moisture cream, Im sure they can get an eyeliner as well.  Customer feedback is what makes a limited product become permenant.  If it moves and people demand, hopefully it'll hang out and not just pop up in other collections (power kohls will also be ing the alexander mcqueen collection)


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Feline Power Kohl*

if they do that they should keep mystery too....I LOVe that one!


----------



## mintcollective1 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Feline Power Kohl*

they are all really nice. the mcqueen collection is going to have feline again as well as... "jealous..a black with green pearlized pigments" not to be confused with mystery... mystery has green and teal pigments added.  Mcqueen will also have "black Karat...a black with gold pearlized pigments"...my trainer for my region actually worked backstage at the Mcqueen show doing the look...


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Feline Power Kohl*

TY for the info


----------



## lara (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Feline Power Kohl*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mintcollective1* 

 
_If people can contact MAC and get them to *change the packaging of the studio moisture cream*, Im sure they can get an eyeliner as well._

 
Wait, what? Are you talking about the change from tub to tube, or is something wonderful about to happen and that useless tube is being nixed?


----------



## SandMantas (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Feline Power Kohl*

I may just do that! I picked up Feline because I  needed a new eyeliner, and it's amazing. I've worn black eyeliner for years and this is easily the smoothest and blackest I've tried. I hope they'll make the kohl powers permanent, I love them. I may want to get Mystery and/or Jealous as well, but probably just one of them.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Feline Power Kohl*

well i recommend the mystery. tomorrow I am going to pick up another one so I will have a backup


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Feline Power Kohl*

This is soooo amazing! I purchased it on Friday and am considering going back for back-up. It definitely needs to be around forever.


----------



## madamepink78 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Feline Power Kohl*

I too agree! I love it. I will def thinking of buying backups!


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 28, 2007)

Although this product sounds gorgeous...I think the blackest of blacks is Smolder khol, this one doesn't need to be pernament. From pictures I've seen it appears a very dark grey. Meh, I'll probably still buy it


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 28, 2007)

Totally agreeing with Makeup whore.  Mystery is just so freaking gorgeous!


----------



## mintcollective1 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Feline Power Kohl*

yeah the studio moistre cream is being repackaged...its going back to the tub according to what our trainers have told us.  people were unhappy with the fact that they couldn't get it all out from the tube, and they were convinced that there wasn't as much in the package, eventhough it had the same weight printed on it.  it should be awhile though, they have to sell through all of it first, so alot of locations will be out of it for awhile.


----------



## mintcollective1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Although this product sounds gorgeous...I think the blackest of blacks is Smolder khol, this one doesn't need to be pernament. From pictures I've seen it appears a very dark grey. Meh, I'll probably still buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

you wont be dissapointed, I promise...it might appear grey in pictures because its described texture is "frost". Now, to look at it, it doesnt appear to be a black frost, but it does have a bit of a glow.  But I promise you, its blacker than smolder...which I still love no matter what.  The formula does feel a bit more emollient than smolder, but the color payoff was worth the little bit of running it did. (the emolliency is from castor seed oil)


----------



## juicyaddict (Aug 28, 2007)

i agree feline is blacker than smolder hands down.  they HAVE to make this one permanent.  this goes on so smooth even on my waterline.


----------



## SandMantas (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Although this product sounds gorgeous...I think the blackest of blacks is Smolder khol, this one doesn't need to be pernament. From pictures I've seen it appears a very dark grey. Meh, I'll probably still buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't know how it appears dark grey, but Feline is DEFINITELY darker and smoother than Smolder.


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mintcollective1* 

 
_you wont be dissapointed, I promise...it might appear grey in pictures because its described texture is "frost". Now, to look at it, it doesnt appear to be a black frost, but it does have a bit of a glow.  But I promise you, its blacker than smolder...which I still love no matter what.  The formula does feel a bit more emollient than smolder, but the color payoff was worth the little bit of running it did. (the emolliency is from castor seed oil)_

 
Hah, you just sold me! You're good


----------



## Jacq-i (Aug 28, 2007)

I keep trying to talk myself out of these... But I want them!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh yes, the Kohl Power liners go on the eye with the ease of Powerpoint pencils, but with the impact of Kohls times 30!!!  I got them all!!!


----------



## little teaser (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Feline Power Kohl*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Wait, what? Are you talking about the change from tub to tube, or is something wonderful about to happen and that useless tube is being nixed?_

 
i was wondering the same thing. im almost out of my last back up of the tub.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 29, 2007)

Eeek, I need them.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 29, 2007)

You ladies seriously have me hyped up about these kohl powers. I ordered 2 x Feline because of all of your glowing reviews. I can't wait to see what all the fuss is about


----------



## lara (Aug 29, 2007)

Feline really is amazing. It's a true black-black, right up there with Too Faced Black Beauty in the _oh-man-that's-black!_ stakes.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 29, 2007)

Okay so much great talk about these khol powers, I haven't seen them in person yet but how is the staying power? I've read although they are smooth and creamy, they don't last very long. Even if that is the case I'm still getting Mystery....and now that I read this thread maybe Feline too!


----------



## mintcollective1 (Aug 29, 2007)

i feel like they last just as long, if not longer, but i feel like they may run a little bit more than the kohls...which if youre going for that smutty romp in the sack look, it achieves it effortlessly


----------



## aziajs (Aug 29, 2007)

I wasn't interested in these originally but now they sound very appealing.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 29, 2007)

I heard they disappear from the waterline and smudge really easy.  Is that true?  I love Smolder but it smudges on my after a few hours and I can't wear it.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 29, 2007)

ahhhh you guys sold me on this one!!!!!!


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 29, 2007)

These are awesome, I definitely want them to be permanent. I bought 3 of them &I'm going back for the 4th. I'll definitely pick up another Feline when it comes out with McQueen too.

I did find they don't stay on my waterline very well, but they look great on the upper line. Its the blackest-black EVER! Definitely blacker than Smolder. More like liquid liner black but BETTER. And the texture is oh so smooth. I'll definitely write MAC to tell them how much I love them!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 29, 2007)

feline stays on my waterline longer than smolder does.  i bought all 4, and got a backup of feline.  i should have gotten more, but since i have to drive 2 hours to buy my stuff with my employee discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i will buy more feline backups with mcqueen.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 30, 2007)

This thread had me. I bought 2 Felines, full price. I just couldn't let them sell out before I get to a store to get my discount!!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I absolutely HATE the Kohl-powers on myself....they run & smudge & really just all around look like poo on me.  On other people they are nice, but running around a counter all day when Macy's hasn't turned on the air....not so good.  I don't have time to be spending every second in the mirror & that's what I felt like I was doing when I wore it last week.

I thought these things were supposed to be waterproof?

After this collection is sold out, it will be joining my Smolder in my kit & I will only have to think about it again on photoshoots.


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_ 
I thought these things were supposed to be waterproof?_

 
Nope, they aren't waterproof.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Aug 30, 2007)

I need back up!
These colors are really friggin gorgeous. Poor wallet of mine's gonna flip for more from the McQueen collection..


----------



## gabi1129 (Aug 30, 2007)

feline is the stuff! i have bought 5! and i will def write to MAC to keep these perm. althought i wont need one for a while, lol.


----------



## IvyTrini (Aug 31, 2007)

I just bought Feline and I swatched it with the blackest liner (Carbon Black Le Kohl Pencil from L'Oreal) that I could find (at least I think its the blackest).  Ladies, Feline is BLACK! It made the L'Oreal colour look grey. It is SUPER black.  I think they should make it permanent especially for the smokey eye look.  It also glides on super smooth.  Its a great produc and I'm going to get my backup tomorrow. I LOVE IT!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 31, 2007)

This eyeliner is friggin' awesome! No joke, seriously, I always put on my Blacktrack fluidline and then Smolder over it, and it always ends up smudging. I put on Blacktrack and Feline today, no smudging, not even twelve hours later! I love it! I have to go back and buy a backup, or wait till McQueen.


----------



## faifai (Sep 1, 2007)

Hmm. How does the color compare to Blacktrack Fluidline? I want the blackest black liner ever and Feline supposedly is IT, but if I already have Blacktrack, do I need this too? Especially if this one isn't waterproof and will run - it's very very hot in AZ and I can't afford to keep buying liners that don't stay where they're supposed to.

Maybe one of the other more unique colors would be better? Mystery or Raven?


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Sep 1, 2007)

ahh i was already planning to buy this but now i feel like i need 2 buy like 3 of them!!! eep!


----------



## oddinary (Sep 1, 2007)

faifai, not sure if it will run because I don't own it, but from swatching it, Feline is really black black. Blacktrack is quite black already, but it's not as concentrated as the colour in Feline. I don't really know how else to say it, but Feline is definetely your blackest black compared to Blacktrack.


----------



## choklad (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow, I wasn't even considering of getting anything from Blue Storm, but you guys sold me! i'm definitely going to get Feline now!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 1, 2007)

For those who are saying it's too smudgy (not on the waterline, just in general) have you tried putting a bit of setting powder on it and then topping it off with another layer of Feline? It works whenever I'm using eyeliner that's a bit too unruly.


----------



## styrch (Sep 1, 2007)

this is the only Kohl Power I didn't purchase (because I have Smolder). Now I'm regretting it a bit. I wasn't as impressed with the other Kohl powers on my eyes as I was when I swatched them on my hand, but i I go for a straight black like Feline that still might be better. I hope so. With the other three the color doesn't show up as much as I'd hoped. Any tips on that?


----------



## MissVanessa (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm coming out of longtime lurking to mention how much I love Feline. I normally use Nightfish fluidline on my waterline only because it stays all day, even though it might not be the blackest black. I'm so tired of scribbling on my waterline just to get the color to sort of show up. Feline just glides right on, and it stayed all night for me. My MA did mention that it can smudge a little on the upper lash line, but I really don't care I love it so much. I'm going back for the rest of them soon and plan on getting a Feline backup when it comes out with McQueen.


----------



## faifai (Sep 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_faifai, not sure if it will run because I don't own it, but from swatching it, Feline is really black black. Blacktrack is quite black already, but it's not as concentrated as the colour in Feline. I don't really know how else to say it, but Feline is definetely your blackest black compared to Blacktrack._

 
damn, that's what I was afraid of! Now I want it SO BAD! hahaha.


----------



## oddinary (Sep 2, 2007)

^ Hahah, Specktra is the place to create new lemmings!

*styrch*, I seem to have that problem too- I only bought Orpheus, but it won't sit on my waterline. I wear it on my top lid only.


----------



## sitasati (Sep 2, 2007)

What about Raven? Has anyone swatched that? I'm thinking of purchasing raven and feline. Does raven have any sparkles?


----------



## aziajs (Sep 2, 2007)

Has anyone tried this technique:







1. Apply a neutral eyeshadow to the lid and under the lower lashline.
2. Apply your pencil.
3. Apply a dark shadow over the pencil.
4. Apply liquid liner over that.


----------



## styrch (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:

  What about Raven? Has anyone swatched that? I'm thinking of purchasing raven and feline. Does raven have any sparkles?  
 
I have Raven. It swatches pretty on the hand but the color doesn't show up as well on the eye. Here's a pic I took the other day... (yeah, kind of scary and messy but I hope it helps you).


----------



## styrch (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:

  styrch, I seem to have that problem too- I only bought Orpheus, but it won't sit on my waterline. I wear it on my top lid only.  
 
Oh good. I was worried it was only me.


----------



## vica (Sep 2, 2007)

ive done that before, and my eyeliner actually stayed on for a looong ass time.. plus, it made the line look perfect too. i stopped  because i realized i didnt have a black enough eyeshadow to go over the pencil, and when i added the liquid, it just showed up as a dark line, with a grey powder above it , so i def need to buy carbon or soemthing... and i thought i was using too much products just to create a line on my eye..lol


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Has anyone tried this technique:






1. Apply a neutral eyeshadow to the lid and under the lower lashline.
2. Apply your pencil.
3. Apply a dark shadow over the pencil.
4. Apply liquid liner over that._


----------



## aziajs (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vica* 

 
_ive done that before, and my eyeliner actually stayed on for a looong ass time.. plus, it made the line look perfect too. i stopped  because i realized i didnt have a black enough eyeshadow to go over the pencil, and when i added the liquid, it just showed up as a dark line, with a grey powder above it , so i def need to buy carbon or soemthing... and i thought i was using too much products just to create a line on my eye..lol_

 
LOL...yeah.  I would suggest using all black products if you are going to use this technique to create a black line.  

For anyone interested....
Smolder Eye Kohl Pencil or Feline Kohl Power Pencil, Carbon or Black Tied (if you prefer that, I don't - LOL) and Boot Black Liquid Liner.  I, personally, wouldn't use Blacktrack for this just because it's a gel and has a different texture from the liquid liner.  I find that liquid liner just sets alot better on my skin.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 2, 2007)

I LOVE Feline!  It is the most pigmented, sexy, glossy black.  I love it.  I finally got around to trying it today.  I just got back from the gym and it stayed on pretty well.  

The glossy black of Feline just brings up another MAC yearning I have had for some time.  I would adore a dark, dark, deeply pigmented, veluxe pearl, glossy looking black ES.  Hot.


----------



## sitasati (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *styrch* 

 
_I have Raven. It swatches pretty on the hand but the color doesn't show up as well on the eye. Here's a pic I took the other day... (yeah, kind of scary and messy but I hope it helps you).



_

 
oOoh thank u so much styrch. I have very pigmented eyelids so I guess it wont show on me either :\


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Has anyone tried this technique:






1. Apply a neutral eyeshadow to the lid and under the lower lashline.
2. Apply your pencil.
3. Apply a dark shadow over the pencil.
4. Apply liquid liner over that._

 
Please excuse my stupidity but why use three different liners? I mean after I have put on f/l or whatever I will sometimes use some e/s on the outer part to add color but not use the same color. Can someone explain to me what I'm missing here? 
Thanks


----------



## sitasati (Sep 3, 2007)

I actually tried this technique today. My eyeliner looked very black and very perfect. I used some sublime nature paint, powerpoint in engraved, carbon e/s and some Loreal liquid eyeliner. I loved it.

I used engraved on my waterline too..

I guess it makes your liner stay on even longer.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Please excuse my stupidity but why use three different liners? I mean after I have put on f/l or whatever I will sometimes use some e/s on the outer part to add color but not use the same color. Can someone explain to me what I'm missing here? 
Thanks_

 
The purpose of this technique is two-fold.  It increases the intensity of your eyeliner and extends its wear.


----------



## vica (Sep 4, 2007)

oooh oooh i just got feline yesterday... and... it. is .. THE... BEST!!!!


----------



## RoseMe (Sep 4, 2007)

How is the staying power of the feline?  Does it have any noticeable gold or silver shimmer in it?


----------



## vica (Sep 4, 2007)

no shimmer just BLACK BLACK .. i swatched it with all the other black eyeliners like smolder.. and it makes them look grey.. and as for the staying power, its not so great... i think its cuz the pencil is really soft so its oily but i dont care because its BLACK! lol.. i just line my inner lower lid with feline and pack on some carbon e/s and it keeps it from smudging


----------



## frocher (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Has anyone tried this technique:






1. Apply a neutral eyeshadow to the lid and under the lower lashline.
2. Apply your pencil.
3. Apply a dark shadow over the pencil.
4. Apply liquid liner over that._

 
Thanks for this.  I used this technique this evening, it looked fantastic, perfectly dark and defined.  I did add another layer of e/s on top, I liked it better, it diffused the line and made it look slightly softer.  I used Smolder, Nars Night Porter, and Boot Black.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 5, 2007)

I LOVE IT!!!

My goodnes, I love it!!


----------



## bexarfeliz (Sep 6, 2007)

I really must get the Feline Kohl Power.


----------



## righteothen (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't even apply eyeliner often, and I love this stuff.  I just can't believe how soft it is!


----------



## sitasati (Sep 7, 2007)

I never thought I would give up my Engraved for feline but I DID! I love feline..its great. Its blackest black and so soft and stays on my oily lids. (of course with the help of udpp)


----------



## rebekah (Sep 7, 2007)

with the Studio Moisture cream the y didnt' just change the package though, they changed the product as well.


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 14, 2007)

I didn't try Feline until now and can only hope that it's still available on tuesday. From the pic comparisons only do you think Feline is darker than Pencil number 5? (it's my pic btw) cheapo stuff that smudges but it's darker than Chanel Khol in Black so...


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sitasati* 

 
_I never thought I would give up my Engraved for feline but I DID! I love feline..its great. Its blackest black and so soft and stays on my oily lids. (of course with the help of udpp)_

 
I was feeling the same way. I love Engraved but Feline is my new luvah!!


----------



## ambidextrous (Oct 3, 2007)

I just tried the liner after that many raves... and bought it straight away. Estée Lauder and my even blacker cheapo drugstore liner suck against Feline. They better make this perm and I'll be a perm buyer lol


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambidextrous* 

 
_I just tried the liner after that many raves... and bought it straight away. Estée Lauder and my even blacker cheapo drugstore liner suck against Feline. They better make this perm and I'll be a perm buyer lol_

 
email them.  tell them you want it to be perm.


----------



## JennyBear (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought this right when it came out with Blue Storm. I agree that the staying power isn't the greatest, but I will for sure try with eyeshadow and liquid liner technique. Besides that, though, I must say it is the BEST black eyeliner I have ever owned. I definitely wish that it was part of the permanent collection. I'm for sure buying backups with the McQueen collection!


----------

